# Holsters for CCW?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a link or a website to view different CCW holsters? Thanks in advance! :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you looking for makers or just trying to get an idea of styles? If you're just looking for styles, here's the Galco site. http://www.usgalco.com/ Let us know if you're looking for makers .... and be ready for a list a mile long. :smt033


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was looking for styles, so the link that you gave me is great. Thanks! :smt023


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Try http://ravenconcealment.com/


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.kholster.com/

I swear by these, reasonable, fast service and really comfortable. If you like it use code 335061 for a 10% discount.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Z06! I appreciate it!

By the way, is your Z06 a C5 or C6? I have a C5 convertible.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

Razorback58 said:


> Thanks for the link Z06! I appreciate it!
> 
> By the way, is your Z06 a C5 or C6? I have a C5 convertible.


 It's a C5, 2002, the new ones are out of my range. I only have 21,000 miles on it and it's like new without a payment book! I had a 1999 and it was plenty fast that went underwater in hurricane Wilma. When the ZO6 came along I had to have it LOL. They are fun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Cops Plus has a lot of different brands of holsters and styles. And the prices are pretty good.

I've bought a few from them.


----------

